# Towing With Ford Expedition



## ICHRA67 (Jan 18, 2009)

I am looking to purchase an Outback 310BHS but I'm trying to make sure our vehicle can handle towing it. We have a 2007 Ford Expedition EL 4x4. I've heard a lot of it should but would like to feel more comfortable before making our purchase. Any help given would be appreciated.

Thanks...


----------



## Mark C and Family (Jan 21, 2007)

Lots of different factors determine if you are safe or not. Elevation, how many passengers/kids in EL, where you plan to travel, how long are your trips, how much stuff do you take along in the trailer...etc, etc, etc.

I had a 2005 F150 FX4 with the towing package, 2 adults and 4 kids towing a 2007 26RS. I live in Colorado (5200 feet above sea level) and did a trip to Wyoming in very windy conditions. Within a month I had sold the truck and bought a 2005 Excursion with a diesel. I was scared to death with the F150 - great truck but not enough power and stability for my particular situation. My elevation is high, I have 6 passengers, and we have 6 people's worth of stuff. I was way too border line in weight.

I feel much better with more capacity and lots of power.

I recommend you do the research on the numbers. Really work through them. 80% of trucks capacity is wise. But again, each person's situation is different and you need to figure out the best combination for your situation.

Good luck. Lots of great advice here...no one is judgemental...just want to help. We want all to be safe.


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

I think the Expedition has a pretty short wheelbase if I'm not mistaken?


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Mark C and Family said:


> Lots of different factors determine if you are safe or not. Elevation, how many passengers/kids in EL, where you plan to travel, how long are your trips, how much stuff do you take along in the trailer...etc, etc, etc.
> 
> I had a 2005 F150 FX4 with the towing package, 2 adults and 4 kids towing a 2007 26RS. I live in Colorado (5200 feet above sea level) and did a trip to Wyoming in very windy conditions. Within a month I had sold the truck and bought a 2005 Excursion with a diesel. I was scared to death with the F150 - great truck but not enough power and stability for my particular situation. My elevation is high, I have 6 passengers, and we have 6 people's worth of stuff. I was way too border line in weight.
> 
> ...


Mark gives very good advice here.

-CC


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

I beleive the expedition el is the long one that they replaced the excursion with. I am not 100% sure on this, but I also think they downsized the frame on it. I beleive the tow capacity is somewhere in the 9000 pound range. I would say you can do it, but depending on your location you may want to reconsider the vehicle(higher elevations or steep grades). I tow with a 1500 series chevy, but I have all flat ground here, and don't have the ability to go anywhere due to work. So I have to stay local, which helps my truck/towing situation.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Your wheelbase is 131.5 inches

Your maximum towing capacity is 8750...

Your maximum payload capacity is 1700...

Pulling: The weight of the trailer EMPTY is 6738 ... so add about 1000 for batteries, propane, supplies and that puts you at 7700 (which is under your tow max so thats OK)

Payload: Trailer Hitch is 685 lbs, plus 450 (2avg adults and two kids) + 272 (full tank of gas) brings you to = 1407lbs (which is also below your maximum)

I do not see where the EL comes with any type of Trailering package -- so transmission cooling, HD brakes, rear end ratios, etc needs to be also considered...

But the thing I would be concernd about is your wheelbase possibly being short and basically - the tail wagging the dog...


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Dub said:


> I think the Expedition has a pretty short wheelbase if I'm not mistaken?


An Expedition EL has about the same wheelbase as an Expedition.. This isnt the short Expedition your thinking of Dub.

An Expo EL is a squishy 1/2 comparred to to a solid 3/4 ton the Expedition rests on.. Yea Ex's are a bit squishy comparred to a super duty, but EX's are sure more solid than an EL.

A 31 footer will tax an Expo EL to its limits..

Also any diesel will pull a 31 footer much easier than a 5.4 gasser..

I say over an Epedition EL limits.. Look for a smaller trailer.

Carey


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

If you can stay below the tow rating and payload capacity you may be alright. I think the biggest difficulty will be the power from the 5.4L engine. If you don't have too many big hills to deal with it could be okay. Whatever you do get a good hitch and you'll be off to a good start.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

The Expedition EL is on a F-150's frame (basically) and is similar in wheelbase to my old F150 Super Crew. With my 28RSDS (shorter and lighter), the truck handled the trailer under normal conditions. Unfortunately, that's not all that you need. If a gust of wind caught the trailer, it would push the truck around pretty well. I also had 2 panic stops, and luckily in both cases the other guy got out of the way.








I lasted 1 year and upgraded the truck. Now I do know people that tow similar size trailers with the Expeditions and like them, but for me, it was not a confidence inspiring experience. Good luck with your decision.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Ghosty said:


> Your wheelbase is 131.5 inches
> 
> Your maximum towing capacity is 8750...
> 
> ...


Is it a 300bh or a sydney 310BHS???

If it is a 310BHS.......

310BHS Specifications
Shipping Weight 7941
Carrying Capacity 2059
Hitch 865
Length 35' 10
Width 8'
Height 11' 1
Fresh Water 50
Waste Water 40
Gray Water 80

I have a 310BHS and i towed it from Pa to Florida & Back with my 3/4Ton Suburban, which in my opinion is at its "Comfortable" limit. It towed it no Problem and had Power Left over...........I can tell you that 35'10" is a long trailer.....My last one was 32'8" ....and you can notice the difference...........not a lot but you can tell.............even with a Great Hitch/Sway System.

I have 4 Children, so I need the 3 rows of Seats...........If we had less children I would definitely have a 2500 or 3500 Diesel...............But my kids are to precious............i just can't bring myself to giving one of them away








To my sub you give up 52Hp but only ft lb of torque.........

I Would say you are definitely Maxed.............but how much you load in the TT & TV, coupled with your experience & comfort level play a huge role in that Decision.

A must with a long trailer (IMHO) is a ProPride, Hensley, or Pullrite.

I have seen the Hitches on them before, they are solid so Tongue weight should not be an issue..........But Your suspension may be taxed........

I bet you have enough power when set up properly, won't be winning races, but on flat towing you will have enough, I would think Suspension would be "Taxed"......... A top of the line Hitch will take care of your sway.

One side Note..not to start a brand war......but............things I hear repeatedly ................

is that the Suburban is "underrated"............
and......
I would tend to believe that since Ford dropped the Excursion (Which ticks me off...because it would be my truck if it was still made & I could buy new) That they have been Upgrading a "Lighter Platformed" truck in the Expedition to try to fill the "Gap" they created when dropping the Excursion.

again no Brand war, My 2 Cents................There are different things I like on Chevy's, Ford's, and Dodges...............if I could snap my finger and combine the best of what each one has to offer..............That would be my TV


----------



## Beaner242 (Jun 25, 2007)

Well I have a 2000 Expedition with tow pkg. and 5.4. I dont know how close the specs to your model are. I was pulling our 27rsds and its all it could do to maintain 65 on the highway. Even with overdrive off it would kickdown on even the slightest grade. I would not recommend trying to tow a trailer that big. Not saying it wont do it, but do it comfortably? I doubt it. Even though we never had any problems pulling the camper, that thought was always in the back of my mind, knowing I was pushing the Ford to its limits. Do yourself a favor and pick a smaller camper, or plan on getting a better suited tow rig. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## sydmeg1012 (Nov 10, 2008)

We bought our trailer (also a 310BHS) before our truck. Based on the size and weight of the trailer and what I had read on this site and others (the experience you can tap into is quite impressive) I went right for a 3/4 ton diesel. As folks have already said, the short answer is yes, if you hook it up to your Ford it will pull it. The more important question is what will that experience be like for you and your family? I know how big that trailer is and I would bet you will be faced with quite a few white knuckle situations as well as very disappointing performance at times and very poor gas mileage, not to mention the toll that it will take on the truck's drivetrain, suspension, brakes, etc. as they were not really designed to pull something that heavy. It may be worth it for you to look around and see what you can find in terms of a used 3/4 ton diesel or even gas TV (try autotrader.com or ebay), or consider a smaller trailer. In my opinion when you're putting your family in that vehicle and heading out on the road it is always wise to err on the side of caution. Good luck!


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

sydmeg1012 said:


> We bought our trailer (also a 310BHS) before our truck. Based on the size and weight of the trailer and what I had read on this site and others (the experience you can tap into is quite impressive) I went right for a 3/4 ton diesel. As folks have already said, the short answer is yes, if you hook it up to your Ford it will pull it. The more important question is what will that experience be like for you and your family? I know how big that trailer is and I would bet you will be faced with quite a few white knuckle situations as well as very disappointing performance at times and very poor gas mileage, not to mention the toll that it will take on the truck's drivetrain, suspension, brakes, etc. as they were not really designed to pull something that heavy. It may be worth it for you to look around and see what you can find in terms of a used 3/4 ton diesel or even gas TV (try autotrader.com or ebay), or consider a smaller trailer. In my opinion when you're putting your family in that vehicle and heading out on the road it is always wise to err on the side of caution. Good luck!


I would say a 3/4 ton is a must..................Diesel or Gas............on a 310BHS


----------



## 56realtor (Nov 5, 2008)

ICHRA67 said:


> I am looking to purchase an Outback 310BHS but I'm trying to make sure our vehicle can handle towing it. We have a 2007 Ford Expedition EL 4x4. I've heard a lot of it should but would like to feel more comfortable before making our purchase. Any help given would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks...


I have a ford expedition 2008 with the towing package and I tow an 30RLS TT with no Problen the TT weighs 7105 lbs hope this helps


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

So, what was the decision? Did you go with the 310BHS?

I just picked up our 310BHS last weekend and pulled it with an '03 expy with the 5.4 and it actually had more power than I thought. The only thing out of normalcy that I experienced was some floating in the front of the expy (now realized the yay-hoos at the RV dealership didn't set the hitch up properly). I'm confident in this setup for now, but once it comes time for a new SUV, I'm sure we'll upgrade to a 3/4 ton.

I agree with what most people on here are saying, but then again having numerous people in my family working in the engineering department of GM and Ford, the things they pulled on their test tracks with these vehicles would blow your mind. Never would have thought that an F-150 could even get 15,000 lbs trailer going, much less drive with it for 1000 miles! Again, that was a test track and please, please, please don't even try that on our roads.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

TexanThompsons said:


> So, what was the decision? Did you go with the 310BHS?
> 
> I just picked up our 310BHS last weekend and pulled it with an '03 expy with the 5.4 and it actually had more power than I thought. The only thing out of normalcy that I experienced was some floating in the front of the expy (now realized the yay-hoos at the RV dealership didn't set the hitch up properly). I'm confident in this setup for now, but once it comes time for a new SUV, I'm sure we'll upgrade to a 3/4 ton.
> 
> I agree with what most people on here are saying, but then again having numerous people in my family working in the engineering department of GM and Ford, the things they pulled on their test tracks with these vehicles would blow your mind. Never would have thought that an F-150 could even get 15,000 lbs trailer going, much less drive with it for 1000 miles! Again, that was a test track and please, please, please don't even try that on our roads.


Lets not let test tracks sway anyone please. Sure, a lot of things are done in testing with people who are highly trained and experienced in how to handle things under highly controlled conditions. Also, accidents do happen there, but with the proper safety gear and controlled environment, the chances of being hurt are reduced.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Nathan said:


> So, what was the decision? Did you go with the 310BHS?
> 
> I just picked up our 310BHS last weekend and pulled it with an '03 expy with the 5.4 and it actually had more power than I thought. The only thing out of normalcy that I experienced was some floating in the front of the expy (now realized the yay-hoos at the RV dealership didn't set the hitch up properly). I'm confident in this setup for now, but once it comes time for a new SUV, I'm sure we'll upgrade to a 3/4 ton.
> 
> I agree with what most people on here are saying, but then again having numerous people in my family working in the engineering department of GM and Ford, the things they pulled on their test tracks with these vehicles would blow your mind. Never would have thought that an F-150 could even get 15,000 lbs trailer going, much less drive with it for 1000 miles! Again, that was a test track and please, please, please don't even try that on our roads.


Lets not let test tracks sway anyone please. Sure, a lot of things are done in testing with people who are highly trained and experienced in how to handle things under highly controlled conditions. *Also, accidents do happen there,* but with the proper safety gear and controlled environment, the chances of being hurt are reduced.
[/quote]

Yes, they sure do !! Travel safe and smart !!


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

Sayonara said:


> So, what was the decision? Did you go with the 310BHS?
> 
> I just picked up our 310BHS last weekend and pulled it with an '03 expy with the 5.4 and it actually had more power than I thought. The only thing out of normalcy that I experienced was some floating in the front of the expy (now realized the yay-hoos at the RV dealership didn't set the hitch up properly). I'm confident in this setup for now, but once it comes time for a new SUV, I'm sure we'll upgrade to a 3/4 ton.
> 
> I agree with what most people on here are saying, but then again having numerous people in my family working in the engineering department of GM and Ford, the things they pulled on their test tracks with these vehicles would blow your mind. Never would have thought that an F-150 could even get 15,000 lbs trailer going, much less drive with it for 1000 miles! Again, that was a test track and please, please, please don't even try that on our roads.


Lets not let test tracks sway anyone please. Sure, a lot of things are done in testing with people who are highly trained and experienced in how to handle things under highly controlled conditions. *Also, accidents do happen there,* but with the proper safety gear and controlled environment, the chances of being hurt are reduced.
[/quote]

Yes, they sure do !! Travel safe and smart !!
[/quote]

My intent was not really to prove a point that we should be towing more, just that they do some crazy things with those vehicles that we should NEVER do. Always travel safe and smart...hence our pending upgrade to a 3/4 ton


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I made that upgrade after about a year pulling with a half-ton Suburban. What a difference!

Mark


----------

